# the cutest thing my rat has ever done.



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

Well tonight my boyfriend and i were laying on the couch and fiona was on his chest. and she's grooming him. Well i always said my boyfriend had big nostrils but he didnt believe me. Today fiona stuck her WHOLE ENTIRE HEAD up josh's nose to clean up those boogies a bit.  It was the cutest thing ive ever seen.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

ROFL!!!!!!!!!! :lol: 
That has got to be one of the funniest things that Ive EVER heard.
(sounds like something Id say about my husband - he has got the shnoz AND the nostrils to go along with it)


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh yeah, picasso's fave game is mining gold from travis' schnozzle. it's faboo, i love it.


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

thats just bizare O_O


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow that's gross yet somehow very cute and funny! 8O :lol:


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

oh you should have taken a picture! that's a kodak moment for sure!!!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL!!! My beige boy will come up to my mouth and try to go in...lol...
I have seen a pet video show (petstar or something) and the ladie let her rat clean her teeth...the rat ws half way in her mouth...it was hilarious!
I thoink my boy wants to do that as-well....NOT HAPPENING!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah, its just easier to let Ink in your mouth to clean those "flithy" teeth then to try to stop her. if you pick her up and away from your mouth she just comes right back. i think she thinks its a game and this rat is nothing but stubborn. if you just try to keep your mouth shut she'll claw your lips to death and that will hurt for days not to mention all the odd comments and questions you get for the marks. and if you try to cover your mouth with your hands she'll pull and claw at them til you move them. my friends think its gross (some of them anyway, those who have not yet had to give in to Ink yet anyway) but i've learned that its just easier this way. feels a little weird when she goes for the back molars and your jaw can get tired if she thinks your teeth are really "dirty" but its better then torn up lips any day.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

YOUR RATS DO IT!!!!...lol!


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah fiona cleaned my teeth tonight. josh took a picture. but little ms photogenic fiona decides to crawl in my mouth. so i have a picture that looks like i'm eating her. haha


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

post pics post pics!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

yes please post pics....lol...


----------

